# Nitto Tires



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Are any of you using Nitto tires, mainly the 555s. I am curious if you are happy with them. I just purchased a set for rear of my 05 GTO [ not on yet ] and wanted a little feed back. Mine will go on as soon as I can get my car to the shop. Right now it is raining hard and I don't drive my car in foul weather,

THANKS. :confused


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i just purchased all 4 of them got them put on about a week ago i like them i haven t done any extreame driving on them yet but i never realized how crappy those potenza were untill i changed them i paid 121 a tire from discount tire direct free shipping and no tax so even if they are poor tires at least i did not pay a whole lot for them i did read the reviews before i bought them they had some cars with good power using them lighting,cobra,vettes they all had good reviews i think you will be happy with them


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

cwbimp said:


> i just purchased all 4 of them got them put on about a week ago i like them i haven t done any extreame driving on them yet but i never realized how crappy those potenza were untill i changed them i paid 121 a tire from discount tire direct free shipping and no tax so even if they are poor tires at least i did not pay a whole lot for them i did read the reviews before i bought them they had some cars with good power using them lighting,cobra,vettes they all had good reviews i think you will be happy with them


I purchased them because I still have the stockers on my car and with the mods I have done. my traction sucks


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I use oe size 17s at the track and after a few second burn out they hook up great for me. I am still stock enginewise with 6sp.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I use oe size 17s at the track and after a few second burn out they hook up great for me. I am still stock enginewise with 6sp.


Thanks. My motor is far from stock, you can see my list of mods of mods if you click on the mongillomotors site in my signature below. Weather is good today so I will call the shop to see if they have time to put them on


----------

